# Sore in between my bum cheeks, but above my anus



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hey guys  Hope you are doing ok.
I was just wondering if anyone has had anything similar to what im noticing at the moment.
I couple of days ago I noticed that I was a bit sore in between my bum cheeks, but above my anus. It feels like a spot but its underneath the skin. I have felt that it has been getting bigger the last couple of days and it hurts when I sit down. 
Anyone have any ideas? If it doesnt go away soon I guess I will have to go to the doctors. Any advice would be much appreciated 
Holly
x x x x


----------



## rottengut91

Sounds like you may be developing a perianal abscess.  Mine started out as a slightly painful bump on the skin and quickly turned into a excrutiatingly painful lump.  Abscesses can be very serious, I would have it looked at immediately.


----------



## beth

Yup, sounds awfy like an abscess about to turn into a fistula. Ooops. To the docs you must go. If you're very lucky they'll give you antibiotics that'll make it go away, maybe. Or it's a little surgery. 
Good luck


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Oh no that sounds rly scary! This is actually about two inches above my anus. Do you think that makes a difference?
x x x


----------



## beth

Could also be something like an perineal or pilonidal sinus. Doc's.......


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah I think I definitely need to go to the doctors. But I'm in Bath again for uni and haven't even registered with one here yet. I'll have to try and sort it out tomorrow but the the surgery at my uni is usually very busy and it's hard to make a quick appointment. I'm worried now, If I have to go to hospital I'll have to get a bus or a taxi.  Why is everything so difficult? x x x


----------



## Jennifer

This is just something we have to try and stay in top of since this disease is so unpredictable, we've gotta know where the nearest hospital is when we go on vacation or if we move then we have to try and find a doctor beforehand so we don't run into situations like this or have to wait as long. I still haven't done this and I've moved numerous times.  But it'd be a good idea since we never know when there's going to be an emergency. As far as your bump, I have no idea what it is. My first thought was a hemmie but getting it checked out is best.


----------



## Procyon

There were times where I swear I felt something like this, and it turned out to clear up of its own accord. Never did quite figure out what it was though... I figured afterwards it was just some kind of irritation, or even some kind of inflammation that just happened to reach outside of the rectum. Just make sure you keep a close eye on things.


----------



## Rebecca85

Don't you have a student health centre at uni? Or is there a walk in centre nearby?


----------



## rygon

Theres always the GPs in hospital, been a few times myself and found them good (actually quicker than my local GP). Maybe ringing a local docs up they will see you. I had to do that when I went to college and wasnt registered to anyone local


----------



## shazamataz

Hi Holly, it could also just be a pimply or boily kind of thing? Much less scary than an abscess!!!!


----------



## kello82

can you tell exactly what it feels like? all my fistulas have always developed the same way. there is a while when the area just hurts overall, then slowly i can feel a really firm spot, then the center of the firm spot starts to go soft, like a ring of very firm skin with a tender center, and then eventually the fistula breaks the skin.

im sure things are different for everyone, but to me it sounds like you may have a little fistula going on, so maybe this will help.

also i have had a few times where i feel one coming on but then it just resolved itself too. can hope for that i guess lol.

good luck holl.


----------



## nowitzkiwebb

Sounds def like an abcess to me.  I would get it looked at before its gets serious.  
good luck


----------



## Lucy

No fun if it gets worse. Try and see a doc asap.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Ok, so it cleared up and I forgot all about it untill it started spurting puss last night!
I went to the doctors today and I have to go to the hospital tomorrow and they might opperate. 
I just feel rly meh. I keep crying coz its so horrible. But at the same time I don't rly care. I'm not worried about the opperation coz I know ill be asleep. But I'm worried about all the healing after. What the wound will look like.  
Just feeling rly sorry for myself. 
x x x


----------



## Absentminded

Oh no, you poor thing. 
Are you still in Bath? Have you got someone to go with you to the hospital? 
I hope it all goes ok at the hospital!


----------



## Jennifer

Aww I'm sorry. Its hard to tell what's going to be serious and what's not and this isn't the first time I've seen something like this happen on the forum where they didn't think it was a big deal but weeks later they were in the ER. Best thing to do is get things checked out early and if its nothing, then great but its best to know so you can catch something early.

I hope things go well. Don't worry about the scar too much at this point. It's a minor thing compared to your livelihood.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks guys, Yeah Lucinda I am in Bath.
Loads of my friends have offered to go with me, but I would rather go on my own rly. I have booked a Taxi to take me in the morning. If I do have the operation my mum is guna come nd visit. Even though I have said there isn't much she can do I don't think I can stop her!!
x x x


----------



## rottengut91

I had an abscess surgically drained back in Aug., I can't believe they would let you leave the hospital w/o a responsible party with you.  Simply putting you in a cab while still under the effects of anesthesia seems a bit irresponsible to me, but hey, what do I know.  
The first couple of week will be hard.  It's quite painful every time you have a BM.  Just make sure to keep the area clean and you'll be healed in no time.  Oh and, make sure you get some pain meds, you're gonna want them.


----------



## Absentminded

Mum's are brilliant like that aren't they! 
Dunno why, seeing as I don't actually know you, was going to say that I'm not far away in Bristol, so if you ever need someone to vent to about everything I'm only down the road!
I'm sure you have plenty of friends....ignore me. 

Hope everything is ok anyway.


----------



## Jer's Girl

I've had fistula surgery a few times and the scaring is really minimal.  I also remember the healing time not being too horrible either.  Try not to worry.  You will be feeling so much better soon.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks again everyone 
And thanks Lucinda, thats rly sweet of you. I'm on nill by mouth now. Does anyone know If you are allowed to drink water? 
Ill let you all know what happens tomorrow x x x


----------



## Jer's Girl

Usually you can have water until midnight the night before surgery or a procedure.


----------



## DustyKat

Once you are on NBM you shouldn't have anything. 

I hope all goes with the procedure Holly and I can tell you now if it was Roo I'd be down to see her quicker than you could snap ya fingers! :lol:

:goodluck:   and    :getwell:

Take care hun, :hug:
Dusty


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Well I'm already back from the hospital. They don't want to do anything. Not even antibiotics. Its stopped pussing and she said it doesn't look inflammed. She said it was a Pilonidal Sinus. I just have a bad feeling it will start pussing again. Grrr I had psyched myself up to have the operation and now I just have to go back to normal. 
x x x


----------



## Mountaingem

OMG! They know you're on Aza, right? I'm sorry but I think it will fill up again w/no antibiotics. Go with your gut feeling (no pun intended), you know your body and sometimes you have to insist they listen to you.


----------



## DustyKat

Did they probe it?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

She just looked at it and poked it around a bit. She said it wasn't inflammed enough to do anything. I was a bit shocked to be honest. Oh well, I'm seeing my GI In a week so maybe he will say something about it. 
x x x


----------



## bindi

Hey!! 

 Eek doesnt sound good at all. My brother has had that, its from an in grown hair i think, he had to have his operated on and still has to keep the area hair free and watch it. Id be questioning the doctor if it keeps hurting and pussing.   
Hope it all goes well!!


----------



## DustyKat

I would definitely speak to the GI about it. I can't say for sure but generally they aren't something that will just go away on their own.

Dusty.


----------



## Walt

*tender between the back cheeks...*



beth said:


> Could also be something like an perineal or pilonidal sinus. Doc's.......


Ok, so early Dx by Beth from Cambridge.
Allow me to recognize and give a point.
Beth guessed it early!

Good work Beth, your experience gives you knowledge,
and you often offer it kindly to others who suffer.

I'd guess you got most of it the hard way, 
but are kind enough to share it with other sufferers the easier way.
Good Show

Hopefully Holly your GI will have helpful answers for you.
Good luck with it,
Walt

ps: let us know how it works out?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I saw my GI yesterday, well actually she was a new one. I have been transferred to her clinic becuase my last doctor was so busy he couldn't fit me in untill next may...! Anyway, she seems rly nice. I like her more than I like him! She had a look at it and agreed with the last doctor. Which i guess is good. If two doctors have said the same thing then I'm a bit more confedent it will be ok. Anyway, im still keeping an eye on it and if anything happens I can go to the doctor again. 
She has also Finally said I can increase my Azathioprine to 20mg. So hopefuly my other aches and pains will start to feel a bit better 
x x x


----------

